# Betta not well, not eating, sitting at bottom of tank, flaring gills



## Levgre (Jan 25, 2010)

So she just stopped eating yesterday. And her gills are flaring a little so it appears like she is breathing heavily. She's been sitting at the bottom underneath plants, because otherwise she starts rising up some. Her belly also looks a bit big. She seems to be doing okay swimming around when she wants to, but she seems slower.

Is it constipation possibly? So I should stop feeding for a couple days, give a skinned pea, and then that type of salt that starts with an E?


----------



## Levgre (Jan 25, 2010)

The Betta died overnight :/ Still no idea what caused it, it seems constipation wouldn't kill in a matter of 2 days, so I'm guessing organ failure...

This forum seems pretty slow though, so I guess I should look elsewhere for medical advice for my fish.


----------



## Tellerz (Sep 15, 2010)

I had a beta die of bloat before, that might be what caused it. They seem to bloat up easily from over feeding, especially if you are giving them yummy treats like blood or black worms. How often were you feeding her? I found more success in feeding every other day, it seems to prevent the bloat.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

sorry for the late response but it was constipation and one of the ways I know of to get rid of that would be cooked peas chopped up in to small pices and then you feed it to your fish. Just so you know constipation can cause all types of problems for your betta.
And I hope the moderatores don't get mad at me but Thier is a great forum dedicated just for bettas you really should try it, its called Ultimatebettas a quick google search will help you find it


----------

